# SALTY BUTTER BALLS - Seriously...



## Rude Rudi (31/8/16)

Saw this new flavour by FW... 

SALTY BUTTER BALLS
Salted Chocolate Brownie with Swirled Butterscotch Flavour

Whats next!!??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NewOobY (31/8/16)

to be honest that actually sounds like something I would try. Think about how lekka salted caramel is. The name is kinda weird but the ingredients sound lekka. 

On a side note though - a friend of mine said he tasted the weirdest juice at VapeCon this weekend: it was a cheese type vape and not a cheesecake flavour a cheddar cheese flavour is how he explains it <-- now this is something I wouldn't try.


----------



## Stosta (31/8/16)

Haha!







But yes, I would have to at least try something like that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (31/8/16)

FW Salted Caramel is yummy. Used it in this recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (31/8/16)

Yeah, I tried the cheesy flavour. Can't remember who exactly. Was very interesting... The mix was a strong honey flavour on inhale, the exhale was where the cheese flavour peeked through. A little nutty and not in any way footy. Not an adv for me but something different. Might be good for getting rid of vapors tongue.


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/8/16)

NewOobY said:


> On a side note though - a friend of mine said he tasted the weirdest juice at VapeCon this weekend: it was a cheese type vape and not a cheesecake flavour a cheddar cheese flavour is how he explains it <-- now this is something I wouldn't try.



Ive tried it before. Its fu@&ing disgusting... And its sold as cheese cake. Wtf...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/8/16)

Andre said:


> FW Salted Caramel is yummy. Used it in this recipe.



I had an actual ice-cream this past weekend with salted caramel topping, and it was delicious.
I will have to try this, thank you.


----------



## Andre (31/8/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I had an actual ice-cream this past weekend with salted caramel topping, and it was delicious.
> I will have to try this, thank you.


And then you mix us a Salted Caramel Ice Cream!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (31/8/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Yeah, I tried the cheesy flavour. Can't remember who exactly. Was very interesting... The mix was a strong honey flavour on inhale, the exhale was where the cheese flavour peeked through. A little nutty and not in any way footy. Not an adv for me but something different. Might be good for getting rid of vapors tongue.


Hehe, love that description "footy".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/8/16)

Andre said:


> And then you mix us a Salted Caramel Ice Cream!



Lol... great minds.
It was the first thing I was thinking while eating it.


----------



## Paulie (31/8/16)

Lol classic!


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/8/16)

I'm sure it will be awesome - name just a bit odd - but funny though!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpq (31/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm super Glad i wasn't the only one that got the exact same image IMMEDIATELY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (31/8/16)

Jpq said:


> I'm super Glad i wasn't the only one that got the exact same image IMMEDIATELY


Scarred for life really! "Put 'em in your mouth and suck 'em"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

